

A Platitude on Software Failure - codingthebeach
http://pastebin.com/tRtaCSy3

======
arrel
It sounds like a poetic call to action that everyone on HN should probably
heed. Too many talented people are pouring their efforts into the next
location-based photo sharing app that nobody is going to use (trust me, I did
it myself for almost a year) and not tackling real problems with positive sum
solutions. We all need to get out of the SV hype machine a little more often
to make sure what we're working on matters.

------
kstenerud
This is a knee-jerk reaction from someone who has been bitten.

The fact is, EVERY worthwhile venture has failure waiting at every step. Every
good idea has a multitude of people doing it poorly for each rare person doing
it right. And whatever industry you find yourself in is the one that will seem
the most fucked up because it's the one you're closest to. It's an imperfect
world we live in, and that's not going to change.

But if you're childish enough to expect things to go your way without YOU
taking charge of and responsibility for your affairs, don't expect any
sympathy.

Who dares, wins.

~~~
yaker56
Exactly. The only person you can change is yourself. If you wait for others to
change before you, and if everybody else does the same, then no change will
happen. :-)

------
j_baker
This was certainly a cheerful piece.

Seriously though, I'm convinced the person who wrote it needs the help of a
good psychiatrist and maybe some antidepressants more than they need...
whatever it is they're asking for.

~~~
codingthebeach
I'm pretty sure that's why it was put on Pastebin, which lately is turning
into a sort of PostSecret of random geekery. Thanks probably in part to
Lulzsec.

~~~
neilk
I suspect this was the start of mainstream pastebin-as-publishing-platform:
<http://www.michielovertoom.com/python/pastebin-abused/>

------
edkennedy
A piece on software written by mere mortals.

